# Cockatiel is Attacking Me - Drawing Blood



## AngieBailey13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Age: 3-4 years old
Gender: Male

Our cockatiel Jango has started attacking me when it's time for him to go into his cage. We let him sleep in his cage during the night, of course and in the morning we wait until we hear him waking up. He will tweet, sing and or talk. He'll be very friendly. No issues. 

However, he tries to destroy everything once he's been out of the cage for a while (and he does have plenty of toys and soon a birdie play pen). Sometimes, there will be a reason I need to leave and quickly and if so, I need to put him in his cage so I know he'll be safe. (We never leave him out unattended!)

This morning, for example, I had a serious phone call and had to call someone back immediately. I went to him, said "step up" and put my hand by him. Normally, this will work just fine. Lately, though, he:

Will flap his wings, bite my finger / web of finger, fly up and in a circle, swoop down and bite / scratch my face - often trying to go for my eyes. 

This has HURT and drawn blood from me. It's not the first time either, as I mentioned. He'll be SO good until that point.

We have a budgie who has a separate cage, and he'll even try and go to attack her through the bars so we have to cover her while he's out. (We have a studio, so there aren't other rooms.)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

That's really scary. The only thing i choir think of its to reward him for being in his cage? I'm not sure! I hope things get figured out </3


----------



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

The aggressiveness is probably just his hormones, how many hours of sleep does he get at night? If his hormones are acting up, he should sleep 12-14 hours each night.

If it is not his hormones, it could also be that you are doing something he doesn't like. To a bird, the biting is like saying, "If you don't stop, you will force me to bite you." Maybe you are approaching him too fast? A lot of birds prefer it if their owners approach them slower. Did his past owner abuse him?

The destroying part could mean he is bored, and he has toys, so maybe you could try moving his toys in different places every now and then? Again, it could also be his hormones.

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, that sounds kind of hard for you. I've gone through some times like that with one of my birds. Have you tried a special treat when it's time for him to go into the cage, like spray millet?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds like hormones to me. As was suggested, try increasing his sleep time by a couple hours a day. It takes a week or so of doing this, it doesn't calm them down instantly. Also, although I've read about people saying it doesn't work, etc., when my tiel was going through a really bad hormonal stage I bought Herb Salad, it can be found in different places but I got mine from My Safe Bird Store. It's a mix of different herbs and it says birds will pick through and eat what they need at the time. I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but within 2 days of giving it to my tiel, he really calmed down.


----------

